# A new site looking for feedback



## thirston (Nov 17, 2004)

If you're really hard up for money then so be it but otherwise I'd toss the Google Ads.


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

I try to make the ads as non-intrusive as possible, but I would like for the site to at least pay for it's own hosting costs. Are there any ads in particular that bug you?


----------



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

I went to your site and clicked all of your categories, and all I got were the google ad pages. Is this your intention?


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't mind the ads in the text, but the ads at the top make it look like it is part of your site.


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

Boz said:


> I went to your site and clicked all of your categories, and all I got were the google ad pages. Is this your intention?


Not at all. I think your browser may be seeing the site wrong. 

Can you guys see the site alright?

You dont see any articles?

Edit - I know what happened. You were clicking the links under the links for my page. You need to click the links that say beginners articles, advanced articles, etc.

Also, just so you guys know, for the google ads that display directly below my links, I dont get paid unless you click them, and then click to go to an ad. They are not there to trick anyone into clicking them, because if you click them by mistake, and dont click again to go to the actual add I get no money.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

Where those top google ads are , it does indeed look like part of the navigation for your site. Can you move them elsewhere?


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

I went with your suggestions and removed the ads from the top. Also, the home page is now completely ad free.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

Much better... less confusing. After you expand the content and get some pictures up, do a little dress up and it should look pretty nice.


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 2, 2007)

Yep, I agree with jake. Expand the content, some pics ... it'll be nice. A good idea for noobies.

Keep Smilin'
John :icon_smil


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys. I think I will make pictures my next priority.


----------

